# Ohio Open 2009: Live Results, Webcams



## JBCM627 (Mar 27, 2009)

Just to let everyone know (again), we are going to try and set up a few webcams at the competition, as well as a live results system. There is also a chat room available on the webcam page.

Those that can't make it to the competition will hopefully at least be able to watch it 

You will be able to view the live results here:
http://cubeclub.org.ohio-state.edu/competition/live.php

And the webcams and chat here:
http://cubeclub.org.ohio-state.edu/competition/feeds.php


----------



## byu (Mar 27, 2009)

Yay! I'll be able to watch Mike and be the first to know when he sets the new 5x5 BLD and MultiBLD World Records!


----------



## Odin (Mar 27, 2009)

I cant chat or watch it...


----------



## JBCM627 (Mar 27, 2009)

Odin said:


> I cant chat or watch it...



You will need to create a user to chat. Also, nothing will be streaming on the videos til Saturday (or tomorrow when we do some testing), so you will probably just see that monkey with a camera. If you mean the players won't even load, try updating your flash player?


----------



## jcuber (Mar 27, 2009)

byu said:


> Yay! I'll be able to watch Mike and be the first to know when he sets the new 5x5 BLD and MultiBLD World Records!



And Dan when he sets some bigcube records. Set up the webcams so that they are all facing the tables!


----------



## JBCM627 (Mar 27, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Set up the webcams so that they are all facing the tables!



Thats the plan


----------



## Kian (Mar 27, 2009)

jcuber said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Yay! I'll be able to watch Mike and be the first to know when he sets the new 5x5 BLD and MultiBLD World Records!
> ...



And Jason with a 3x3 record!


----------



## Dene (Mar 27, 2009)

I intend to make my laptop available to update certain people if anything happens like I did at UPenn. (I assume I can get net, Jim?)


----------



## JBCM627 (Mar 27, 2009)

Dene said:


> I intend to make my laptop available to update certain people if anything happens like I did at UPenn. (I assume I can get net, Jim?)



There isn't public wifi available, but I already set my laptop up as a wap. Use and abuse it all you like. Wait, please don't abuse it.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Mar 27, 2009)

I am anxious to see this in action.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 27, 2009)

What time zone is Ohoi?


----------



## Kian (Mar 27, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> What time zone is Ohoi?



ohio is eastern standard time. same as nyc or washington, d.c. 

i'm pretty sure we're -5:00 GMT.


----------



## Dene (Mar 28, 2009)

It looks like it's going to be working. It will be all go in about 10 hours I guess.


----------



## Ton (Mar 28, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Just to let everyone know (again), we are going to try and set up a few webcams at the competition, as well as a live results system. There is also a chat room available on the webcam page.
> 
> Those that can't make it to the competition will hopefully at least be able to watch it
> 
> ...



Great idea,what kind of bandwith is needed for 5 webcams? How many computers do you use....?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 28, 2009)

Hmm... Mike DNF'ed twice on 4x4 BLD...


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 28, 2009)

good choice using justin.tv  a lot of cubers used to broadcast there


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 28, 2009)

jcuber said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Yay! I'll be able to watch Mike and be the first to know when he sets the new 5x5 BLD and MultiBLD World Records!
> ...


dan got a 1:23 5x5 avg


----------



## jcuber (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh, that's pretty bad for him.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 28, 2009)

This is cool! Too bad there was always a guy blocking the webcam while Dan was solving the 5x5


----------



## Gparker (Mar 28, 2009)

has mike done multi yet?


----------



## Musturd (Mar 28, 2009)

Is there a schedule somewhere?
I'm tired of watching people OHing, and I want to know when something else will happen.


----------



## MistArts (Mar 28, 2009)

Musturd said:


> Is there a schedule somewhere?
> I'm tired of watching people OHing, and I want to know when something else will happen.



http://cubeclub.org.ohio-state.edu/competition/schedule.php


----------



## JBCM627 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ton said:


> Great idea,what kind of bandwith is needed for 5 webcams? How many computers do you use....?



We have one computer for each webcam. I believe the laptops were streaming at ~450kbps. We were having a bit of trouble with the 5th lapton justin.tv, so we only had 4 of them up and running earlier today. This is using OSU's wireless network, which is probably set up to handle quite a load in an auditorium that large.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 29, 2009)

that was awsome, i saw mike dnf twice in 4x4 blind xD, and dan cohen dnfed all 3 times during 3x3 blind


----------



## Bob (Mar 29, 2009)

Day 1 results online on WCA site.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 29, 2009)

Gparker said:


> that was awsome, i saw mike dnf twice in 4x4 blind xD, and *dan cohan* dnfed all 3 times during 3x3 blind



umm... who?


----------



## Gparker (Mar 29, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > that was awsome, i saw mike dnf twice in 4x4 blind xD, and *dan cohan* dnfed all 3 times during 3x3 blind
> ...



gosh i cant spell  i edited it


400th post! now im not going to post as much


----------



## Bob (Mar 29, 2009)

Gparker said:


> 400th post! now im not going to post as much



thank god.


----------



## JBCM627 (Mar 30, 2009)

All results should be on the competition website, and hopefully Bob will be posting on the wca site soon.

Great competition everyone, thanks for a good time.

Time for bed.

Oh yeah, I'll put scrambled and stuff up soon too.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 30, 2009)

Bob said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > 400th post! now im not going to post as much
> ...



Couldn't of said it better myself.


----------



## JBCM627 (Mar 30, 2009)

Scrambles are up.

http://cubeclub.org.ohio-state.edu/competition/scrambles/



A fair ammount of this was recorded also, if anyone is interested. I think Saturday it is mostly just 3x3 finals, but we got and a lot of sunday on ohioopen1. Probably should've recorded all of both days...
http://www.justin.tv/ohioopen1/archive
http://www.justin.tv/ohioopen2/archive
http://www.justin.tv/ohioopen3/archive
http://www.justin.tv/ohioopen4/archive


----------



## Bob (Mar 30, 2009)

Results on WCA site.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 30, 2009)

Bob, my 7x7 was not a WR...


----------



## Bob (Mar 30, 2009)

you are right, i forgot about osaka.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 30, 2009)

with those clock scrambles: 8.19, 7.34, 7.33, 8.95, 7.23 = 7.62

.... really? That's just not fair. Also, my first retry of the second scramble was 5.95 -___-


----------



## uriel rubik (Mar 30, 2009)

What the hell? 

Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded

2	Tim Reynolds	91/182 8:47 USA



How can someone do that, and do exactly the half of the cubes that were supposed to be solved? And how come he got so many cubes? (if this is legit)


----------



## Bob (Mar 30, 2009)

uriel rubik said:


> What the hell?
> 
> Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded
> 
> ...



He's just that good. He wanted to do as many as he could in under 10 minutes. He figured he could get 182, but he was wrong.


----------



## Kian (Mar 30, 2009)

Bob said:


> uriel rubik said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell?
> ...



yeah, uriel. he actually knew it was going to be tough to make it under 10 minutes so he did one in each hand. the rest he just moved with his mind.


----------



## Dene (Mar 30, 2009)

Might I point out that Mr. Hughey is really cool and I am jealous of his super cool family and his sooper dooper cool daughters. I could only dream of having kids like his


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 30, 2009)

Kian said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > uriel rubik said:
> ...



All I needed was 92/182 to qualify for nationals, that should have been a piece of cake, teen minutes is plenty of time...They did look a bit funny at me with my 182 cubes at airport security though...

btw bob, the results of the competition show 1/2 but my personal records page still shows 91/182 at the top (yes i've hit refresh)


----------



## Ton (Mar 30, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Scrambles are up.
> 
> http://cubeclub.org.ohio-state.edu/competition/scrambles/
> 
> ...



Great idea,what kind of bandwith is needed for 5 webcams to upload to justin TV? How many computers did you use....?


----------



## JBCM627 (Mar 30, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> that should have been a piece of cake, *teen *minutes is plenty of time...






Ton said:


> Great idea,what kind of bandwith is needed for 5 webcams to upload to justin TV? How many computers did you use....?


I answered that, right?
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=155404&postcount=23


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 30, 2009)

I _wish_ I had the technology to do the same at Indiana... No way that's going to happen though.  Anyway, good job Jim! I'm soooo behind...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, we're finally back from our trip, so I thought I should mention my feelings about it.

Of course, for BLD it was a complete disaster weekend for me. My first 4x4x4 BLD was off by only 2 corners, and my first 5x5x5 BLD was off by only 2 + centers, but they weren't all that great times anyway. The 5x5x5 BLD DNF was 16:50 or so. But I just couldn't hit a big cube BLD all weekend. I actually have had 8 DNFs in a row on 5x5x5 BLD, and it's still going. Hopefully the ninth one will be the charm?

And for multi, I realize now I can't do multi without earplugs. It was just too hard to keep it all in memory. But I hung in there and got 6/10.

Anyway, I did have one good accomplishment - I now have a successful solve in EVERY official event in the WCA! Unfortunately, I'm still lacking one possible average, since I DNFed the second feet solve. (I hit the reset button on the timer while stopping it after a perfectly successful solve, probably around 2:30 or so. ) Anyway, here's the longest list like this in the database:

Mike Hughey (USA)


Current Personal Records
Event NR CR WR Single Average WR CR NR 
Rubik's Cube	278	330	1205	20.09	25.70	1385	383	323 
4x4x4 Cube	117	139	516	1:32.71	1:43.87	436	122	100 
5x5x5 Cube	58	71	279	2:30.75	2:40.64	229	59	47 
2x2x2 Cube	116	136	524	6.19	10.39	682	178	151 
3x3x3 blindfolded	17	21	60	1:52.94 
3x3x3 one-handed	124	155	599	39.66	47.35	532	147	116 
3x3x3 fewest moves	9	10	52	37 
3x3x3 with feet	2	3	33	2:09.36 
Megaminx	7	11	91	2:29.47	2:46.56	93	14	10 
Pyraminx	61	71	363	16.27	22.07	312	67	57 
Square-1	29	29	123	41.16	57.71	127	31	29 
Rubik's Clock	16	20	110	21.27	24.76	89	14	13 
6x6x6 Cube	7	7	38	5:09.21	5:22.93	36	7	7 
7x7x7 Cube	7	7	49	7:03.94	7:37.56	46	7	7 
Rubik's Magic	132	157	509	2.08	2.25	305	90	74 
Rubik's Master Magic	15	19	90	3.96	4.56	71	14	11 
4x4x4 blindfolded	3	3	5	8:29.77 
5x5x5 blindfolded	2	2	3	17:27.00 
3x3x3 multi blind	2	2	6	6/10 59:25 
3x3x3 multi blind old	1	1	4	15/15 2:12:00	

Woohoo!



Dene said:


> Might I point out that Mr. Hughey is really cool and I am jealous of his super cool family and his sooper dooper cool daughters. I could only dream of having kids like his



Thanks so much for this, Dene! The girls really appreciated your kind words. And you're really the coolest, too, Dene!

Edit: The girls said I really should add, "Dene is such a sweetie-pie!" 

Oh, and it was quite ridiculously unfair during the boxing match, Dene. I had way too big of a reach advantage. Without that, you would have very easily beaten me, I'm sure.


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 31, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Well, we're finally back from our trip, so I thought I should mention my feelings about it.



Why are you back... on Monday? The competition was over on Sunday, right?



Mike Hughey said:


> Oh, and it was quite ridiculously unfair during the boxing match, Dene. I had way too big of a reach advantage. Without that, you would have very easily beaten me, I'm sure.



Wow, what is this? I miss just _one_, and I miss out on all sorts of fun! I ended up getting clobbered at lacrosse game... Not fun


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 31, 2009)

Jhong253 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Well, we're finally back from our trip, so I thought I should mention my feelings about it.
> ...


We tend to make family vacations of our cubing trips. This time we decided to go to COSI in Columbus today. It's a GREAT place to take kids. We were planning on staying for 3 or 4 hours, but we wound up being there for 7 hours, from opening to closing, and actually wishing we had a while longer. It was a wonderful vacation from start to finish. (Well, except for the total BLD failures. )



Jhong253 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and it was quite ridiculously unfair during the boxing match, Dene. I had way too big of a reach advantage. Without that, you would have very easily beaten me, I'm sure.
> ...



Yep - it was a great time. Sorry you had to miss it!


----------



## Bob (Mar 31, 2009)

True, Mike's kids are so well behaved...and helpful!

It shouldn't be long before the littlest one starts competing. She told me she wants to learn when she's five.


----------



## JBCM627 (Mar 31, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> We tend to make family vacations of our cubing trips. This time we decided to go to COSI in Columbus today. It's a GREAT place to take kids. We were planning on staying for 3 or 4 hours, but we wound up being there for 7 hours, from opening to closing, and actually wishing we had a while longer. It was a wonderful vacation from start to finish. (Well, except for the total BLD failures. )



I actually wanted to hold a competition at COSI... last year I initially wanted to hold the Cincy Spring comp there. It really is a neat place. Unfortunately, it is ridiculously expensive to rent space there.

I'm glad you had a good time, though.


----------



## Dene (Mar 31, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Thanks so much for this, Dene! The girls really appreciated your kind words. And you're really the coolest, too, Dene!
> 
> Edit: The girls said I really should add, "Dene is such a sweetie-pie!"
> 
> Oh, and it was quite ridiculously unfair during the boxing match, Dene. I had way too big of a reach advantage. Without that, you would have very easily beaten me, I'm sure.



Awww really?
It's a shame I won't get to see you guys any time soon. By the time I do the girls will be well grown up and will have forgotten me 

And yea that boxing was quite crazy. It was impossible to focus on punching and cubing at the same time


----------



## Bob (Mar 31, 2009)

Dene said:


> And yea that boxing was quite crazy. It was impossible to focus on punching and cubing at the same time



I think the best strategy is "Go for the cube!"


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 31, 2009)

We really appreciate all the help you and your daughters provide, Mike. A tournament just isn't the same without the Hugheys!


----------



## JBCM627 (Mar 31, 2009)

Bob said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > And yea that boxing was quite crazy. It was impossible to focus on punching and cubing at the same time
> ...



That poor kid... I really want to see videos of that. There were tons of people recording...


----------



## Dene (Mar 31, 2009)

I did try to go for his cube, but he kept a firm grip . Also it was hard when his glove was constantly beating my head  .

I have a video of about 50s from near the end of the Bob fight. I will try to get it up tomorrow although I'm not guaranteeing anything. It isn't the best part of the fight, as they are both pretty wasted


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 31, 2009)

Dene said:


> I did try to go for his cube, but he kept a firm grip . Also it was hard when his glove was constantly beating my head  .
> 
> I have a video of about 50s from near the end of the Bob fight. I will try to get it up tomorrow although I'm not guaranteeing anything. It isn't the best part of the fight, as they are both pretty wasted



I've got the whole thing on video, I'll upload it soon. ^.^


----------

